# networkmanager won't connect to wifi - wicd works fine

## optiluca

Hi,

As of a few days ago my PC has developed some wireless connectivity issues:  NetworkManager (which used to work perfectly) refuses to connect to my wireless network.  The network is found, I click "connect", NetworkManager's progress bar appears and after a few seconds it's gone and I'm not connected.

I tried using wicd (e.g. stopped the NetworkManager service, started the wicd service and fired up the wicd network manager) and everything works just fine.

When I try to connect with networkmanager dmesg shows the following:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [  864.625766] wlp3s0: deauthenticating from c8:d3:a3:05:46:7a by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
> 
> [  864.631697] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
> ...

 

My card is Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 , running iwlwifi.  Never given me any issues up to now.

Any ideas anyone?  :Smile: 

Thanks!

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.2.15 (python 3.3.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.20, 3.18.1-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

